# Wooden Electrical Panel



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I like that Petey, real quality!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Man nice key cabinet, I love that old stuff like that, a real piece of history.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW that thing is sweet. Good job. I'm jealous.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hopefully the keys are not energized! :laughing: 

Nice job on refinishing!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Now there's a neat idea! Good work.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Does code limit the box to 42 sets of keys?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Does code limit the box to 42 sets of keys?


He's already adopted the '08, so there is no 42-key limit! :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Does code limit the box to 42 sets of keys?


That limit only affects high school janitors! :laughing:


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Pete

Did you have UL reevaluate the box for a new listing? I hope so.. 


You did a very nice job restoring that box!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> Did you have UL reevaluate the box for a new listing? I hope so..


Yup. They liked the holes. They said they propagate air currents to keep the keys cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## normel (Oct 3, 2007)

Are those hooks listed for more than one set of keys?

Very nice!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Each hook is listed for 15 keys, but, they were aquired from "Electrical Distributors."


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Old Panelboard*

This reminds me of a remodel in an older house in my jurisdiction. The panel was a slab of white marble inside of a metal lined cavity. The cavity was about 5 feet long in the wall and each circuit had a knife switch and a small cartriadge fuse for each circuit I tried to buy it off of the EC but he kept it. Some of that old work is really beautiful.


----------

